# Trek Madone carbon differences



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm looking to purchase a Madone and was wondering if anybody has knowledge between the 5 series and the 6 series in terms of stiffness, ride quality etc. I understand the 6 series is lighter etc. but am also curious if the 6 series is alot more stiff, especially in the bottom bracket area, as I'm around 200 lbs. I'm definetely after a stiffer frame but not sure the extra thousands of dollars is worth the jump up, especially since I was going to upgrade the wheels anyhow. Looking at the 5.2 and something in the 6 series.
Thx for the input!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

The 6 is around 150 grams lighter and 15% stiffer than the previous year's 6. I had to ride them to get a sense of what those numbers mean. Also the higher grade 6.7 and 6.9 may be even lighter and stiffer than this. On the other hand, the 5 series now has a lot of trickle down 6 series features. The 2011 5s are "lighter and stiffer" than the 2010 5s. I weigh 150 so my perception of stiffness will be different than yours obviously. You can get a 6.2 project one for about the same or less than a 5.9 if you choose the right components, wheels, etc. And if you plan to upgrade the wheels anyway, you can save even more on a 6.2 by getting the cheapest set available ... the race lites I think.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I ride a 2011 Madone 5 series bike and can't say enough good things about it. While not as heavy as you, I'm 6'4" and ride a 62cm. It's stiff everywhere it counts but rides much smoother than the last-gen Madones. I can imagine the 6 being a little better but the 5.5 model is a pretty compelling value. Like Ghost says, you have a lot of wiggle room on a 6 with the P1 program.


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the insight guys. I'm still contemplating which way to go. I will look into building a project one 6 series for the sake of having the stiffer frame. Hopefully it wont be a long wait if I do go that route. I would like to ride both 5 and 6 series frames but area shops only carry as high as the 5 series. I was also looking at some Giants, Cannondales and Specialized too but need to make up my mind quickly. Nicer weather is approaching. Happy Riding!


----------

